# MUMBAI | Three Sixty West | 260m | 853ft | 66 fl | 256m | 839ft | 52 fl | T/O



## Eric Offereins

these are all renders of the same project? my choice would be the first one.


----------



## jhalsey

The crinkly rendering is more interesting.


----------



## Corporate.slave

I prefer this one although all of them looks good. http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/8889/2bigw.jpg


jhalsey said:


> Rather ordinary looking.


Simplicity can also mean quality.


----------



## Hindustani

First one is really good & different. Second one is also good. I hope the owners selected the 2nd rendering change their mind before u/c.


----------



## Rawla

India101 said:


> Oh Gawd please I beg of you! The first one! The first one!
> 
> Or if not use the first one for the next building your designing


Hi Indiansunite,

Just got my ass taken by the client. Please remove the new images from imageshack. I though as the old renders had been put up here the work was in the public domain. It seems it is not. Please do this immediately otherwise I will be in serious trouble.

Thanks.. and sorry for creating this confusion. I should have checked with clients before posting those images.

Regards

Anuj


----------



## ankit.pokes

i really want this tower to come soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Le magnifique

So is this tower coming up or what?


----------



## Savz

from the studio u&a website, looks like Design In Progress (2010), d design is still being worked upon, if any updates guys ..any1 who has some internal info plz share it wid us here..


----------



## India101

The originally developers handed to project over to another developer. They increased the height to 375m & 74 floors and it will include several other smaller towers.

There hasn't been much other info yet.


----------



## boschb

huh sounds like a better plan to me


----------



## India101

removed


----------



## boschb

^^and that would make sense and be possible how?


----------



## briker

very stylish. good for Mumbai


----------



## India101

boschb said:


> ^^and that would make sense and be possible how?


Oh never mind that. There was a post above yours by some spamming newbie, but it was deleted.


----------



## sixsigma1978

their website seems to be down!
www.sahanadevelopers.com - anyone hear anything from these chaps about this project?


----------



## India101

Sahana handed this project over to Oberoi. They say this will be launched soon.


----------



## b3ta

x-post from the India forums... The height has now been released: 383 meters for the taller residential building and 160 meters for the shorter commercial one.



Savz said:


> The project is being executed through a Joint Venture between M/s Skylark Build and M/s Shree Vrunda Enterprises, promoted by Mr. Sudhakar Shetty, being collectively referred to as “Sahana” and Oberoi Constructions Pvt. Ltd. The JV is referred to as ‘Oasis Realty’. Oberoi Constructions Pvt. Ltd. is a leading real estate developer with a focus on premium developments in Mumbai.
> 
> The project has been posted before and is called "Skylark Towers, Mumbai". It is a mixture of a residential and commercial tower. The construction site is bang next to Thappar House, Worli.
> 
> Siteprep has already begun, please follow the renders and images below for the construction activity. Minute details have been made public about the exact height of both the residential and commercial towers, however a recent presentation with the link http://www.brickworkratings.com/press-pdf/Skylark-Builldcon-NCD_Issue_550Cr-Rationale.pdf has mentioned the residential building to be 83 storeys high. The commercial building height is approx around 160m previously posted by India101, with no floor count. The pdf is an update from Nov 2010.
> 
> Initial images and render taken from India 101,
> 
> *Render:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some info from the Sahana Builders website.
> & http://www.studioua.com/New_link.html
> 
> *SitePrep Update:*
> 
> While the rehabilitation work is already complete and excavation work on the free sale portion has already started, the project is expected to be launched by 1QFY12.
> The company is looking to develop this project as a branded residence and is in discussions with various international players including Ritz Carlton, Mandarin etc.
> 
> [email protected],April21,2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Upcoming Oasis Projects:*
> 
> Found this in a corporate presentation, and you can see the highlighted section stating the upcoming projects at the site,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Oasis Mall and Hotel are currently ongoing, with an estimated date of completion to be Dec,2012 and 2014 respectively. More on the link http://www.moneycontrol.com/news_html_files/news_attachment/2010/Oberoi_Realty_071010.pdf


----------



## Soroban

^^
Please, use this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747416&page=6


----------



## sixsigma1978

Soroban said:


> ^^
> Please, use this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747416&page=6


done.


----------



## Effer

Nice to see this one still alive. kay:


----------



## deekshith

March 23 1012.



Coolguyz said:


> That was quick,its out of ground and above it in a weeks time. I guess its going the Palais royale way, core rising first and then floors surrounding it


----------



## Abinash89

This one is rising fast...


----------



## TutConr

Thanks for the updates. Nice to see this one rise fast


----------



## Abinash89

Pics by Coolguyz


----------



## dunefreezer

Latest-



Savz said:


> Site Area: 1,00,000 sft Appx.
> 
> Built Up Area/slab area: 53,30,000 sft Appx.
> 
> Scope of Work: Shell & Core Works (Waterproofing, PCC, Reinforcement, Formwork, RCC)
> 
> *No of stories: Tower A - 54 Stories / Tower B - 85 Stories / Podium - 6 Stories*
> 
> Total Height of Building: Tower A - 254metre & Tower B - 385metre.
> 
> Project spreads on 2.1 million square feet horizontal area & vertically stands 385m tall.
> 
> Purpose of Building: Tower A - Hotels & Commercial , Tower B - Residential
> 
> Following latest updates from http://www.eversendai.com/pro_current_detail.php?id=182


----------



## kanye

Xpost


Coolguyz said:


> The construction of actual floors around the core has started


----------



## Abinash89

Pic by Coolguyz


----------



## pkalein

Coolguyz said:


> This one clearly leavin Minerva behind


..


----------



## dunefreezer

Week of August 20th



gangwarss said:


> Recently visited Oberoi Reality for a Sales Pitch. Tried to peek out some pics tough it was strictly prohibited. Please dont mind if the pics are unimpressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply cant see it in pics but the site looks massive. the depth is frightning. Can only imagine how huge its gonna be when completed.


----------



## infra desperados

cc- coolguyz


----------



## Abinash89

pic by coolguyz


----------



## Abinash89

Copyright:Savz


----------



## Abinash89

Photo copyright:https://picasaweb.google.com/113038274048844694637/Mumbai_ConcreteJungle?noredirect=1


----------



## Abinash89

Copyright:Savz


----------



## Abinash89

copyright:Savz


----------



## jaadu

Nice bunch of buildings under construction there.


----------



## Abinash89

Copyright:Savz


----------



## Abinash89

Copyright:Savz
Residential Tower:
















Commercial Tower:


----------



## sakai

ZZ-II said:


> nice box, but nothing special


it is plain but at least it doesnt look like ass


----------



## dunefreezer

Today:


Savz said:


> 14-10-2012
> [email protected]
> 
> Resi Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from anothger building, workers can be seen working all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comm Tower:
> 
> Progressing really fast now


----------



## brunosaqueti15

*Lindo, Perfeito! Sonho com um desse aqui no Brasil!!*


----------



## kailash9999

Copyright of IndiansUnite, Crossposting from the India Sub-Forum;



IndiansUnite said:


> Shot these yesterday:
> 
> residential tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commercial tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resi (in the back) + commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resi zoomed in:


----------



## Abinash89

It looks huge in the last pic!


----------



## Abinash89

pics by deadpoet101


----------



## Dazon

another monster look like for india... 
i think Mumbai need more a lot of vertical residential space compared with their population.


----------



## kailash9999

Progress Diagram made by Deekshit;


deekshith said:


> Progress diagram as of Jan 13th.
> 4th resi parking floor is the fourth floor above lobby level(triple height floor).


----------



## n20

kailash9999 said:


> Progress Diagram made by Deekshit;


Lovely progress diagram!
Besides the 4th residential parking floor, are there any additional floors underground?


----------



## n20

X-posting update on Oasis from January 20th:-



jinka sreekanth said:


> from oberoi realty analyst presentation


----------



## infra desperados

X-posting..


Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## Abinash89

pic by Coolguyz
6th feb


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Love that construction progress report.


----------



## n20

There are 15 floors of residential parking, including 3 basement floors for parking! 

Above ground level, the residential tower was already at the 8th floor on January 22nd, if taking the lobby as a single floor.



deekshith said:


> Yes there are 3 basement floors for parking and in total there are 15 parking floors for resi tower including basement.
> Above ground level Resi tower is at 8th floor taking lobby as single floor.


----------



## India101

Latest update by Savz! -



Savz said:


> 03-03-2013
> 
> Commercial Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residential Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a distance:


----------



## Abinash89

^^Is the commercial tower even rising at all? :bash:


----------



## n20

Abinash89 said:


> ^^Is the commercial tower even rising at all? :bash:


Oberoi Realty is looking for a partner brand to run the hotel, and is presently in talks with Ritz Carlton and St Regis.



> NEW DELHI: Mumbai will have to wait a while longer for its ultra-luxury Bulgari hotel, as talks between the Italian hotel brand and Oberoi Realty have fallen through.
> 
> *Oberoi Realty, which is looking for a partner to run a hotel in Mumbai's Worli area, is now in talks with Ritz Carlton and St Regis.* It had earlier negotiated with Waldorf Astoria and Raffles, after its talks with original suitor Mandarin Oriental failed last year.
> 
> Vikas Oberoi, managing director of Oberoi Realty said the company has signed MoUs and is under a confidentiality agreement but did not comment further on talks with Ritz Carlton and St Regis.
> ...
> Starwood already has an existing relationship with Oberoi Realty - the company's first hotel in Mumbai's Goregaon area is a Westin (a Starwood brand), under a 20-year management contract. The Oberoi Realty property in Worli is a 225-room five-star luxury hotel, part of a larger 3.1 million sq ft mixed-use development that will also have 200 residences which might also be managed by the operator the company finalises for the hotel. The under-construction hotel is expected to be ready by mid-2015.





IndiansUnite said:


> News related to the commercial tower. As per this, Oberoi is still trying to rope in a hotel operator.
> 
> *Feb 12: Oberoi Realty, Bulgari hotel talks fall through*


----------



## n20

The residential supertall is progressing robustly  
Photo taken on March 6th by VIP123:



> Taller tower visible in the backside




Construction has halted on the commercial skyscraper (the hotel discussed above):



VIP123 said:


> No progress on front tower


----------



## n20

brunosaqueti15 said:


> *Lindo, Perfeito! Sonho com um desse aqui no Brasil!!*


Obrigado, brunosaqueti15!


----------



## Abinash89

Pics by Coolguyz


----------



## Abinash89

Mar 16
Pic copyright:http://www.flickr.com/photos/chak411/8600550072/
courtesy:India101


----------



## ZZ-II

From above you can clearly see how wide this tower will be!


----------



## Abinash89

Yup.It's approximately 100 meters wide as mentioned earlier by Deekshit.


----------



## n20

Construction progress report by Deekshith and a breakup of Oasis' 372 m roof height; Oasis crossed 64 m height on Mar 27th:-



deekshith said:


> Progress update as on Mar 27th.
> 64m tall
> Source for the background image: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79883106&postcount=33


----------



## Abinash89

pic by Coolguyz


----------



## ZZ-II

good progress


----------



## Rckr88

Supertall for Mumbai :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

from no supertalls to most supertalls in the world after dubai and maybe on eye sight with shenzhen if all the supertall projects are realized that mumbai is constructing and planning :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

i think mumbai will come to the 3rd or 4th place in the future. Dubai and shenzhen will be #1 and #2.
#3 and #4 will be a race between New York and Mumbai....and maybe other cities


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^ lol


----------



## Azrain98

ZZ-II said:


> i think mumbai will come to the 3rd or 4th place in the future. Dubai and shenzhen will be #1 and #2.
> #3 and #4 will be a race between New York and Mumbai....and maybe other cities


maybe yes but may take long time..:cheers:


----------



## ArtZ

ZZ-II said:


> i think mumbai will come to the 3rd or 4th place in the future. Dubai and shenzhen will be #1 and #2.
> #3 and #4 will be a race between New York and Mumbai....and maybe other cities


I think Mumbai will follow 1. Shanghai, 2. Dubai, 3. NYC and 4. HK. I expect competition between Mumbai, Moscow, Shenzhen and Singapore for 5th place.:cheers:


----------



## droneriot

ZZ-II is (unless I'm terribly wrong) talking about which city has the most supertalls.


----------



## ZZ-II

ArtZ said:


> I think Mumbai will follow 1. Shanghai, 2. Dubai, 3. NYC and 4. HK. I expect competition between Mumbai, Moscow, Shenzhen and Singapore for 5th place.:cheers:


singapore has no supertalls, and won't have any in the near future. and at the moment shanghai hasn't many supertall projects going on, moscow also has too less to fight for the first places


but wer're going off-topic


----------



## azzi282

x-posting



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## azzi282

ZZ-II said:


> i think mumbai will come to the 3rd or 4th place in the future. Dubai and shenzhen will be #1 and #2.
> #3 and #4 will be a race between New York and Mumbai....and maybe other cities


A lot of Mumbai's buildings are either too slow (progress), or may have an uncertain future, nevertheless, the number U/C is still high:cheers:


----------



## Abinash89

Sid Vicious said:


> ^^ lol


What lol?Do you have any idea of how many supertalls are u/c in Mumbai at the moment?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Abinash89 said:


> What lol?Do you have any idea of how many supertalls are u/c in Mumbai at the moment?


i think currently 9 :cheers:


----------



## thething

nice buildings.. not breathtaking but ok.


----------



## Abinash89

courtesy:jinka sreekanth
copyright:Humayunn N A Peerzaada


----------



## n20

^^ Nice aerial pic of Oasis U/C, Abinash89!

X-posting this one, taken on March 31st:



jinka sreekanth said:


> as on 31.03.2013
> from oberoi realty analyst presentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Abinash89

Pic by Coolguyz


----------



## hardcore gamer

This one's going up fast...


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

hardcore gamer said:


> This one's going up fast...


This fact alone makes it a very unique project for Bombay... sadly.


----------



## Pals_RGB

KB335ci2 said:


> *copyright: Bombaywalla*


..


----------



## ubermeow

It is growing up fast....looks well over 150 meters.


----------



## kanye

X-post


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Sudhir Shukla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded with tinypic


----------



## ZZ-II

is that the taller tower rising in the middle of the pic?


----------



## ubermeow

ZZ-II said:


> is that the taller tower rising in the middle of the pic?


Yes. The smaller one will now pick up pace since the contract has been formally signed between the builder and the hotel management company.


----------



## ZZ-II

ubermeow said:


> Yes. The smaller one will now pick up pace since the contract has been formally signed between the builder and the hotel management company.


Thx. Good to know the supertall is well underway


----------



## Pals_RGB

cc Coolguyz


image url


----------



## dunefreezer

Taken on June 20 2014 Approx



IU said:


> Shot these a couple days ago - Copyright IU





IU said:


> Contd. - Copyright IU


----------



## India101

New render by Dawn Digital. Posted by bsenroy in the Mumbai forum:


----------



## DarkShadows1966

New render is beautiful


----------



## Pals_RGB

The shorter tower will have a 238 room Ritz Carlton hotel.

Oberoi Realty Ties Up With Ritz-Carlton for Worli Hotel


----------



## Maximalist

The short one is clearly the good-looking one.


----------



## dunefreezer

^^Yeah I agree with you. If it turns out exactly like in the render.


----------



## India Rocks

X Posting last week's update :


vikrant said:


>


----------



## dunefreezer

From Subforums



KB335ci2 said:


> July 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copyright: KB335ci2


----------



## Pals_RGB

Tower 1 - 365m, 89 fl
Tower 2 - 260m, 65 fl


----------



## Pals_RGB

Image originally posted by Mak sat; CC: Sailee Dhayalkar (facebook)


----------



## Highcliff

gorgeous....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## jinka sreekanth

photocopyright saran_sahab


----------



## kanye

X-post


andre123 said:


>


----------



## kanye

X-post


India Rocks said:


> Shot Today
> Photo Copyright : India Rocks
> 
> *Residential Tower cladding in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ritz Cartlon Tower cladding in progress*


----------



## kanye

X-post


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright towering_goals


----------



## kanye

X-post


KB335ci2 said:


>


----------



## kanye

X-post


anujmittal said:


> Source


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Wow, a Mumbai supertall that is actually progressing? That's a rarity!


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Wow, a Mumbai supertall that is actually progressing? That's a rarity!


This is on hold for Height clearance.


----------



## Munwon

jinka sreekanth said:


> This is on hold for Height clearance.


When will they be done?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

jinka sreekanth said:


> This is on hold for Height clearance.


Aah, spoke too soon, then. I thought I saw some cladding progression over this page, then again it goes back three years or so.


----------



## ssoott

What is happening actually? I'm confused


----------



## kanye

X-post


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright mobile_photography5977
> •


----------



## kanye

X-post


anujmittal said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqj3W-Ynt5j/


----------



## kanye

X-post


anujmittal said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsLMLNPHWxx/


----------



## Aaru24

This building is apparently no longer on hold. Tower B is topped out as of now.


----------



## Zaz965

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533576&page=1110


----------



## S.K.A.Y

large-scale looks


----------



## anujmittal

Copyright: Towering Goals



jinka sreekanth said:


>


----------



## kanye

X-post


KB335ci2 said:


>


----------



## anujmittal

X-Post 



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sheikh_shafi_apeiruss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varunarjani


----------



## zwamborn

By Towering Goals


----------



## SSCwarrior

This tower has topped off at 70 floors. It is no longer a supertall. There will not be any supertalls in South Mumbai until the Navi Mumbai airport gets built and flights get diverted to there



















^ The last remaining fishing village in South Mumbai (aka slums)


----------



## ssoott

SSCwarrior said:


> This tower has topped off at 70 floors. It is no longer a supertall. There will not be any supertalls in South Mumbai until the Navi Mumbai airport gets built and flights get diverted to there


What is going on here???


----------



## kanye

X-post


anujmittal said:


> Loooks like it being topped out, but at lesser height.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7xfYTcJlSh/


----------



## dreadathecontrols

There's still koliwadas in Colaba btw


----------



## MMJ1405

Nice updates, keep up the good work, looks great!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 3, 2020:*
Worli Fishing Village 2 by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 29:*








Sunset by VINAYAK SUTAR on 500px.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Dang, it got Wuhan'd....



Or World One'd


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

So the tower that was originally going to be the taller one is now the shortest one?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Any updates?


----------



## India Rocks

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Any updates?


Both the towers have topped out. However, cladding work is still incomplete in few areas. (It slowed down probably coz of covid lockdown)

Latest update
Tower A










Tower B









Photos Credit: ExploreIndia


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

India Rocks said:


> Both the towers have topped out. However, cladding work is still incomplete in few areas. (It slowed down probably coz of covid lockdown)


Construction began ten years ago. I almost can't believe slowing down was even an option at this point.


----------



## Munwon

Mumbai, so much potential but so much problems


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It seems like India can’t seem to get a supertall despite having some of the largest metropolitan areas on earth! World One got a height cut, India Tower got cancelled, this tower also got a height cut despite the fact that CTBUH still lists this as a supertall for some reason, and Supernova Spira is under construction at a snails pace. There are sooooooo many supertalls in India that are on hold that it’s not even funny anymore


----------



## perheps

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> It seems like India can’t seem to get a supertall despite having some of the largest metropolitan areas on earth! World One got a height cut, India Tower got cancelled, this tower also got a height cut despite the fact that CTBUH still lists this as a supertall for some reason, and Supernova Spira is under construction at a snails pace. There are sooooooo many supertalls in India that are on hold that it’s not even funny anymore


It’s won’t be long once residential start notice fill up and can start supertall near future projects and someone told me would be first supertall in 2030 or 2032 and there one still on hold supertall rumour finally get opening in 2023 or 2024


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

perheps said:


> It’s won’t be long once residential start notice fill up and can start supertall near future projects and someone told me would be first supertall in 2030 or 2032 and there one still on hold supertall rumour finally get opening in 2023 or 2024


But right now the closest thing to India having a supertall is that Palais Royale skyscraper which is topped out but practically abandoned


----------



## perheps

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> But right now the closest thing to India having a supertall is that Palais Royale skyscraper which is topped out but practically abandoned


It's not abandoned for now ... yet...they're said open 2023 or 2024 if residential have enough more budget could be good and Butter Chicken anyone?


----------



## _Forum_

It all started in 2013 with DGCA putting height limit at 285m for most parts of Mumbai because of proximity to airport. Worli area of Mumbai which was the most happening place in India had 11 supertalls in either construction or in preparation stage during early 2010s, with the height cap few builders whose project were already under construction tried to convince the authorities but didn't succeed in it. So, all the worli area projetcs are now topping out at 285m height or few meters lesser than that.
India tower was cancelled because of coastal regulation zone rules, Barring Mumbai no other Indian cities are having any demand for supertalls. Indian cities are more of horizontal growth than vertical growth.
Now the only hope for Supertall in Mumbai is the Palais Royale which is currently at 314m tall and another 6m thick crown ring to be constructed to complete the crown structure, but unfortunately the building is in its current state since 2016 because of a legal issue.
If Delhi's (Noida) supernova spira building wins this tortoise race against palais royale it will get the crown of first completed supertall in India and that will end the supertall stories of India.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

India is full of abandoned consruction sites, abandoned military aquisition tenders, abandoned empty new aircraft carrier...
They are just biting much more than they are able to swallow, their abilities are quite low, and ambitions pretty big... 
It will pass lot more decades till they are able to compete with developed world, if ever with such level of corruption...


----------

